# Identify this!



## Nighttrooper (Apr 19, 2011)

what is this?
sorry for the bad picture. Found it in my sump


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

bristle worm species
Great scavenger
don't touch them with your skin though.


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

Nighttrooper said:


> what is this?
> sorry for the bad picture. Found it in my sump


Definitely a type of Bristle Worm. It won't harm anything, but the can multiply fast.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

ecoleshill said:


> Definitely a type of Bristle Worm. It won't harm anything, but the can multiply fast.


If they multiply significantly, its probably to your advantage as they would be consuming more detritus/foods that is allowing them to reproduce quickly. When you keep the tank cleaner and have less food/waste available, you might see them more often as they become hungry, but you'll likely have less of them or have less being bred.


----------



## Nighttrooper (Apr 19, 2011)

thx for the info
^_^


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

guys are really good at cleaning up the nooks and crannies of your rocks by eating all the excess food and wastes. like will said, do not touch them with your hands! they stick their bristles in you and some ppl can have bad reactions to them


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

+1 to all the above comments ... Research bristle worms and *Fire Worms* I think, given its size, it may be a fire worm. Same family as bristle worms.


----------



## Nighttrooper (Apr 19, 2011)

uploaded a better picture. Looks like some sort of fireworm
are they aquarium safe?


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

they are, but they are larger than your average bristle worm and can sting the hell out of your hand.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

i think from reading is that the darker ones, the brown ones, are true bristle worms and the pink/orange ones are the fire worms? 
I saw a HUGE one under my zoa rock today..


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Did you check out the detailed worms listing at ChucksAddiction.com/hitchworms.html ?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*worms*

hey kevin this is a great site thank you i think this should be stickied for this site would help alot of the noobies 
thanks again 
tom


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

tom g said:


> hey kevin this is a great site thank you i think this should be stickied for this site would help alot of the noobies
> thanks again
> tom


 it is stickied, just look in the Fish and Corals section of the forum and you'll see a whole stickied thread on marine identification. 

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21506


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*thanks*

ok man i must have missed it ,anyways still thanks 
tom


----------

